# US 2017 Audi A3/S3 Order Guide



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a3-s3-rs-3-mkii-209/2017-a3-s3-usa-order-guide-2901191/


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

DAYTONA GRAY for the S3?!?!

...Man, that is the color I really wanted, but oh well there is always something bigger and better...Although Nano Grey will look good too...


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

Vegas Yellow as an available color and LED Headlights standard?

Christ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

*17 S3*

The order guide lists the S3's engine as the same 292hp output. Perhaps only the euro version gets the bump?


----------



## ares05x (Mar 26, 2016)

drive90 said:


> The order guide lists the S3's engine as the same 292hp output. Perhaps only the euro version gets the bump?


Is it getting the new 7 speed tranny though? And the Haldex software update? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ares05x said:


> Is it getting the new 7 speed tranny though? And the Haldex software update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very unlikely now....there have been 2 Canadian articles (not related) that state that we won't get the 7-speed DSG nor power bump for the A3 quattro and S3.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*A3 power decrease*

The articles I've read actually have the 2017 A3 2.0 TFSI Petrol Quattro only getting 190 hp.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ThorMjolnir said:


> The articles I've read actually have the 2017 A3 2.0 TFSI Petrol Quattro only getting 190 hp.


That's Europe.

In North America, we also get this weaker 2.0TFSI for the FWD A3.

The A3 quattro and S3 keep their pre-facelift 2.0TFSI which put out 220 and 292 hp, respectively.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know when deliveries will start? I'm really looking forward to finding out if they fixed the LED headlights, but that will require being in one in person at night. (See the headlights section for a measurement of what I mean. High-beams are 'ok', but low-beams suck if there are no street lights, and there are too many cars to use your high beams.)


----------

